# Foam glue



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Anyone use this stuff or something similar? Seems like it would be great for block walls

http://youtu.be/m-FP_dbL9iA


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I've used foam glue on a few jobs but always with secured the sheets with some kind of fasteners. Once the cans are over half empty the flow can get slow.


----------

